

The Design Details Podcast - davidbarker
http://blog.brianlovin.com/the-design-details-podcast/

======
programminggeek
Sounds cool, but why the tiny font? 13px font size doesn't feel like good
design in 2014.

Is it just me?

~~~
onion2k
It's fine. Whether or not you like it is a matter of preference[1], but
design-wise it works well. If you couldn't change the size in your browser
then it'd be a problem, but you can, and the page still flows well even if you
crank the type size up to 2 or 3 times the size.

[1] Design being how it works, not what it looks like. Your comment is really
about aesthetics rather than design per se.

~~~
Theodores
[http://webaim.org/resources/contrastchecker/](http://webaim.org/resources/contrastchecker/)

Light grey text on a white background? #718793 on #FFFFFF seems to fail
accessibility.

A design that goes outside basic accessibility is not design. It is like a
chef serving stone cold food or a builder making doors 5ft high.

~~~
jamesdelaneyie
A design that consciously chooses to go outside these guidelines can still be
good design, same with your fine-dining and hobbit architecture examples.
Context and the goals of the brief are key.

